# In the works but who's interested...?



## x__amour

In a Canada/USA Teen Mom meet?! :happydance:
I really hope this doesn't get moved because it isn't an actual "meet" yet and I don't want it to get lost in the depths of actual meets, lol. I just want to see who's interested and if it's even worth being put together. So anyways, this is *way, way* over due and it's time for us to meet and hang out! So please leave your name below if this if you are remotely interested and if there's a possibility if you can even come. The sooner we can put this together, the cheaper air fare will be. 

So here's what we have planned out so far.
The meet up is in the middle of the USA, Wichita, Kansas. The airport that serves that area is Wichita Mid-Continent Airport [ICT]. ICT is a fairly large airport, so they serve most major airlines. (Frontier, United, etc.) Dates are TBA, but looking into mid/late July/early August, maybe. We will all stay at a hotel near by that has shuttles to and from the airport. Most of our transpiration will unfortunately be by foot. I have to say this, *IF YOU CAN DRIVE, DRIVE*. You will save hundreds and hundreds of dollars if you are near by. It is a 7 hour drive for me and I am definitely driving. So, this is still very much in the works and up in the air but who's interested and I'll start compiling a list. If we all start saving up now, maybe by July/August we'll have enough. You'll probably want to save at least $1,000 for air fare/gas/lodging/food, etc. 

SO WHO'S IN?! 
:thumbup:


----------



## AriannasMama

I wish I could! August and September are black out dates at work though, meaning no one can request off....stupid back to school sales!


----------



## vinteenage

Id love to but airfare alone would easily be $1000. :(


----------



## x__amour

AriannasMama said:


> I wish I could! August and September are black out dates at work though, meaning no one can request off....stupid back to school sales!

It's not for sure in August, it's just a guesstimate. Maybe late July-ish? I'm not sure. Just trying to see who would be interested at all.



vinteenage said:


> Id love to but airfare alone would easily be $1000. :(

I looked up the rates for Tina and she's in the north east and it's $600ish right now. You gotta comeee! :(


----------



## LovingYou

Sounds like fun! Hopefully we can go, but can't plan that far ahead yet ;)


----------



## amygwen

UGH :dohh:
I would love to come, no joke. I'd obviously fly because it'd be way too far for me to drive. But I'll be visiting England then, until the 8th of August, I'm so depressed. I wish I could go :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Leah_xx

Awwwe wish i could go.
Live in Ohio too far for me to drive or fly from 
and i will be taking tests and that for getting into college


----------



## x__amour

LovingYou said:


> Sounds like fun! Hopefully we can go, but can't plan that far ahead yet ;)

I hope so, Lisa! We wouldn't be booking/finalizing until at least the summer. :flower:



amygwen said:


> UGH :dohh:
> I would love to come, no joke. I'd obviously fly because it'd be way too far for me to drive. But I'll be visiting England then, until the 8th of August, I'm so depressed. I wish I could go :cry: :cry: :cry:

Amy, don't give up hope! I really want to meet you and Kenny! When are you going to be visiting England? (SO JEALOUS.) We're trying to settle for dates that work for everyone, you gotta come!



Catherine_17 said:


> Awwwe wish i could go.
> Live in Ohio too far for me to drive or fly from
> and i will be taking tests and that for getting into college

Aw, Leah. I wish you could go! :sad1: Maybe next year if this goes well! (Or at all!) :thumbup:


----------



## AriannasMama

July is better for me, lol. I would love to go. Its about a 10 hour drive for me. Are OHs coming too? Or just us girls and LOs?


----------



## x__amour

AriannasMama said:


> July is better for me, lol. I would love to go. Its about a 10 hour drive for me. Are OHs coming too? Or just us girls and LOs?

I think August might be a little too close to school, etc. We just have to stay away from the 4th of July, rates would be crazy! 
It would be OHs and LOs. Our babies have to meet each other and I'm sure the boys would like to meet some daddys! :winkwink:


----------



## AriannasMama

I imagine Arianna will be walking by then :cry: She already scoots herself around a little lol.


----------



## Hotbump

i wish i could go but im going to be in mexico and probably wont come back till next year :cry: plus OH doesnt speak english so he would probably feel left out with the other daddies and he is 27yrs old :haha: so if we mee up next year it will be hard to convince him :dohh:


----------



## MommyGrim

I'm definitely in! (Both me and Avalon lol)


----------



## Burchy314

I AM COMING!!! Well I am 80% sure I am. It will be 90% after I talk to my parents and 100% once we figure out money.

I am gone from June 30th-July 9th so it can't be then, but like you said we are staying away from the fourth of July. I need to know the dates as soon as possible though, because my parents might be wanting to visit my Grandmother this summer and I want to make sure it isn't on the same weekend.

Come on everyone, you have to come!!! :)


----------



## MommyGrim

Also, the Airport Hilton (the one near Mid-Continent Airport) is not far from the airport, definitely within walking distance. =] I've lived here most of my life so if you guys have any questions, I'm happy to answer! :thumbup:


----------



## Burchy314

MommyGrim said:


> I'm definitely in! (Both me and Avalon lol)

I figured you would lol since it is where you live :)

I am glad you are in! I can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## MommyGrim

>.< Totally misread first post. Ignore first part of my post.


----------



## Burchy314

MommyGrim said:


> Also, the Airport Hilton (the one near Mid-Continent Airport) is not far from the airport, definitely within walking distance. =] I've lived here most of my life so if you guys have any questions, I'm happy to answer! :thumbup:

Awesome! Do you know if the Airport Hilton is cheap or cheapish lol. We need a pace close by, but also affordable.

What else is around there? Like things that we can do?


----------



## MommyGrim

Burchy314 said:


> MommyGrim said:
> 
> 
> I'm definitely in! (Both me and Avalon lol)
> 
> I figured you would lol since it is where you live :)
> 
> I am glad you are in! I can't wait to meet everyone!Click to expand...

Yea :haha: I was totally hoping you guys would choose Wichita!


----------



## MommyGrim

Burchy314 said:


> MommyGrim said:
> 
> 
> Also, the Airport Hilton (the one near Mid-Continent Airport) is not far from the airport, definitely within walking distance. =] I've lived here most of my life so if you guys have any questions, I'm happy to answer! :thumbup:
> 
> Awesome! Do you know if the Airport Hilton is cheap or cheapish lol. We need a pace close by, but also affordable.
> 
> What else is around there? Like things that we can do?Click to expand...

I think you can probably get a discount if you ask them about a group deal, but I'm not 100% sure, sorry. Sadly, the airport is almost separated from most of Wichita, so unless you want to use taxi's to get everywhere it'd be difficult to get around. 

One thing I can think of is the zoo, it's not a HUGE zoo but it's pretty cool. I think tickets go about $11 an adult? And I think kids under 3 go in free, but it may be 2. I'll have to check. There's also the Segwick County Park, which is right next to the zoo and it's a good place for a whole bunch of people to meet. I'll do some research to find some kid-friendly places! :thumbup:


----------



## Burchy314

OK awesome thanks! I will look into the hotel and if you find any other kid friendly places PM me or Shannon (x_amour) We are going to be the ones doing most of the planning probably :)


----------



## MommyGrim

:thumbup: Sure thing!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I totally wanna go, I am going to look up arifair right now!

Fingerscrossed it cheapp!


----------



## x__amour

Thanks, Treslyn! I'm looking forward to hopefully meeting you and Avalon! And everyone else too! It's great to have someone that knows the area! 
The zoo sounds like lots of fun! :thumbup:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

So i looked up airfare and its only about 600$ so thats so cheap
But for hotel and all that stuff I need to look into as well
What would be a hotel close to the area?


----------



## x__amour

Callie-xoxox said:


> So i looked up airfare and its only about 600$ so thats so cheap
> But for hotel and all that stuff I need to look into as well
> What would be a hotel close to the area?

AHH Callie! I hope you and Lyrik can come! :dance:
I'm not sure which hotel yet. The ones by the airport are SO expensive! I'm looking into the ones near by that have a shuttle so we can get to and from the airport and what not. I will have my car so I can make trips if we need diapers, formula, etc. It's cheaper to buy in a airplane/hotel combo from Expedia or something like that.


----------



## MommyGrim

x__amour said:


> Thanks, Treslyn! I'm looking forward to hopefully meeting you and Avalon! And everyone else too! It's great to have someone that knows the area!
> The zoo sounds like lots of fun! :thumbup:

=] I'm looking forward to meeting you and Tori too! :flower:

Also, I want to point out that August is the HOTTEST month in Kansas. It's very humid and can be uncomfortable for people who aren't used to it. 
I just thought I'd give a heads-up so it's not a shock lol
Definitely be sure to pack ALOT of sunscreen lol (if we do stuff outside that is)


----------



## x__amour

MommyGrim said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Treslyn! I'm looking forward to hopefully meeting you and Avalon! And everyone else too! It's great to have someone that knows the area!
> The zoo sounds like lots of fun! :thumbup:
> 
> =] I'm looking forward to meeting you and Tori too! :flower:
> 
> Also, I want to point out that August is the HOTTEST month in Kansas. It's very humid and can be uncomfortable for people who aren't used to it.
> I just thought I'd give a heads-up so it's not a shock lol
> Definitely be sure to pack ALOT of sunscreen lol (if we do stuff outside that is)Click to expand...

Humidity. :wacko:
I know what you mean though. I grew up in St. Louis, Missouri. Awful summers there. Loved the night time though, never got cold. But I've made that trip back and forth from Denver to St. Louis countless times and Kansas is so stinkin' hot. And a little flat, lol. But I kind of like the humidity. It makes my hair soft! :winkwink:


----------



## MommyGrim

x__amour said:
 

> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> So i looked up airfare and its only about 600$ so thats so cheap
> But for hotel and all that stuff I need to look into as well
> What would be a hotel close to the area?
> 
> AHH Callie! I hope you and Lyrik can come! :dance:
> I'm not sure which hotel yet. The ones by the airport are SO expensive! I'm looking into the ones near by that have a shuttle so we can get to and from the airport and what not. I will have my car so I can make trips if we need diapers, formula, etc. It's cheaper to buy in a airplane/hotel combo from Expedia or something like that.Click to expand...

Have you looked at group rates? (not sure if that makes sense lol) But I think the Airport Hilton will give you a cheaper rate per room if you come in large groups. I'm not 100% sure how it works though. It said that around the end of July, for about 20 people (I just chose a random number) it would be about $120/night. I'm not sure if that's per room or in total. I should be going into Wichita soon and I'll look for another hotel close to the airport that's nicer. (There are some shabby ones close by but..they're kinda scary).


----------



## MommyGrim

x__amour said:


> MommyGrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Treslyn! I'm looking forward to hopefully meeting you and Avalon! And everyone else too! It's great to have someone that knows the area!
> The zoo sounds like lots of fun! :thumbup:
> 
> =] I'm looking forward to meeting you and Tori too! :flower:
> 
> Also, I want to point out that August is the HOTTEST month in Kansas. It's very humid and can be uncomfortable for people who aren't used to it.
> I just thought I'd give a heads-up so it's not a shock lol
> Definitely be sure to pack ALOT of sunscreen lol (if we do stuff outside that is)Click to expand...
> 
> Humidity. :wacko:
> I know what you mean though. I grew up in St. Louis, Missouri. Awful summers there. Loved the night time though, never got cold. But I've made that trip back and forth from Denver to St. Louis countless times and Kansas is so stinkin' hot. And a little flat, lol. But I kind of like the humidity. It makes my hair soft! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Haha yea, and it makes going to the pool very enjoyable!

Imagine being pregnant in that weather! I had the worse summer before I had Avalon! :haha:


----------



## x__amour

MommyGrim said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyGrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Treslyn! I'm looking forward to hopefully meeting you and Avalon! And everyone else too! It's great to have someone that knows the area!
> The zoo sounds like lots of fun! :thumbup:
> 
> =] I'm looking forward to meeting you and Tori too! :flower:
> 
> Also, I want to point out that August is the HOTTEST month in Kansas. It's very humid and can be uncomfortable for people who aren't used to it.
> I just thought I'd give a heads-up so it's not a shock lol
> Definitely be sure to pack ALOT of sunscreen lol (if we do stuff outside that is)Click to expand...
> 
> Humidity. :wacko:
> I know what you mean though. I grew up in St. Louis, Missouri. Awful summers there. Loved the night time though, never got cold. But I've made that trip back and forth from Denver to St. Louis countless times and Kansas is so stinkin' hot. And a little flat, lol. But I kind of like the humidity. It makes my hair soft! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha yea, and it makes going to the pool very enjoyable!
> 
> Imagine being pregnant in that weather! I had the worse summer before I had Avalon! :haha:Click to expand...

OhhmyyGooddd. The majority of my pregnancy was throughout the summer and I wanted to KEEL OVER AND CRY. It was ungodly hot here for some reason and it was still 80°F at the end of October! And when I was 18 weeks pregnant I went to St. Louis in June and went to Six Flags, it was so awful. I couldn't ride any thing and I was being cooked to death! I cried on 11/11/10 when it snowed for the first time, hahaha. I was just so miserable.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

What days are we thinking ladies?
So its easier to plann :)


----------



## MommyGrim

Oh! I forgot about the Tanganyika Wildlife Park!! I have yet to go there but I'm excited to finally get too! It's an interactive zoo. So you can actually pet some of the animals, like the wallaby's and I think you get to feed some of the birds. :thumbup: I'll do some research on that but I know the kids would LOVE it!


----------



## x__amour

Callie-xoxox said:


> What days are we thinking ladies?
> So its easier to plann :)

This is where we hit a snag. It's kind of hard.
I personally am free all summer, nothing planned. Cari can't take work off August/September because of black out days, but she says July is good for her. Amy is going to England during the beginning of August. Tina is gone the beginning of July but we need to stay far away from the 4th of July, everyone will be traveling. So we're looking mid/late July. The earlier we can get this settled and at least buy plane tickets, the cheaper it's going to be. We should do a little longer than a weekend, probably Thursday-Monday sort of deal. We just need to find dates that a large majority of us can come! I will be there for sure though, Zach is stoked to meet other dads! :haha:
:thumbup:


----------



## MommyGrim

x__amour said:


> MommyGrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyGrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Treslyn! I'm looking forward to hopefully meeting you and Avalon! And everyone else too! It's great to have someone that knows the area!
> The zoo sounds like lots of fun! :thumbup:
> 
> =] I'm looking forward to meeting you and Tori too! :flower:
> 
> Also, I want to point out that August is the HOTTEST month in Kansas. It's very humid and can be uncomfortable for people who aren't used to it.
> I just thought I'd give a heads-up so it's not a shock lol
> Definitely be sure to pack ALOT of sunscreen lol (if we do stuff outside that is)Click to expand...
> 
> Humidity. :wacko:
> I know what you mean though. I grew up in St. Louis, Missouri. Awful summers there. Loved the night time though, never got cold. But I've made that trip back and forth from Denver to St. Louis countless times and Kansas is so stinkin' hot. And a little flat, lol. But I kind of like the humidity. It makes my hair soft! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha yea, and it makes going to the pool very enjoyable!
> 
> Imagine being pregnant in that weather! I had the worse summer before I had Avalon! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> OhhmyyGooddd. The majority of my pregnancy was throughout the summer and I wanted to KEEL OVER AND CRY. It was ungodly hot here for some reason and it was still 80°F at the end of October! And when I was 18 weeks pregnant I went to St. Louis in June and went to Six Flags, it was so awful. I couldn't ride any thing and I was being cooked to death! I cried on 11/11/10 when it snowed for the first time, hahaha. I was just so miserable.Click to expand...

I had a 45 minute drive to my OB/GYN, where I had to go every week (obviously lol) and my dad's air conditioner went out in his car mid-July! It was like a gigantic oven! Summer and pregnancy do NOT go together! :haha:


----------



## x__amour

MommyGrim said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyGrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyGrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Treslyn! I'm looking forward to hopefully meeting you and Avalon! And everyone else too! It's great to have someone that knows the area!
> The zoo sounds like lots of fun! :thumbup:
> 
> =] I'm looking forward to meeting you and Tori too! :flower:
> 
> Also, I want to point out that August is the HOTTEST month in Kansas. It's very humid and can be uncomfortable for people who aren't used to it.
> I just thought I'd give a heads-up so it's not a shock lol
> Definitely be sure to pack ALOT of sunscreen lol (if we do stuff outside that is)Click to expand...
> 
> Humidity. :wacko:
> I know what you mean though. I grew up in St. Louis, Missouri. Awful summers there. Loved the night time though, never got cold. But I've made that trip back and forth from Denver to St. Louis countless times and Kansas is so stinkin' hot. And a little flat, lol. But I kind of like the humidity. It makes my hair soft! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha yea, and it makes going to the pool very enjoyable!
> 
> Imagine being pregnant in that weather! I had the worse summer before I had Avalon! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> OhhmyyGooddd. The majority of my pregnancy was throughout the summer and I wanted to KEEL OVER AND CRY. It was ungodly hot here for some reason and it was still 80°F at the end of October! And when I was 18 weeks pregnant I went to St. Louis in June and went to Six Flags, it was so awful. I couldn't ride any thing and I was being cooked to death! I cried on 11/11/10 when it snowed for the first time, hahaha. I was just so miserable.Click to expand...
> 
> I had a 45 minute drive to my OB/GYN, where I had to go every week (obviously lol) and my dad's air conditioner went out in his car mid-July! It was like a gigantic oven! Summer and pregnancy do NOT go together! :haha:Click to expand...

Ick! :nope:
Omg, Tori is going to be 8 months when this trip happens. Weird. :wacko:


----------



## MommyGrim

Adult Admission - $11.99
Children (3-12) - $7.99
Children (under 3) - FREE

Those are the prices for the Tanganyika Wildlife Park

This is for the Sedgwick County Zoo:

Children (ages 2 and under): FREE
Children (ages 3-11): $7.50
Adults (ages 12-61): $12.00

And it said this about group events:

Group Admission Rates
Groups must have 20 or more people and rent a facility to qualify for group discounts.

Rental of facility during regular Zoo hours:

Adults (ages 12+) $9.50*
Children (ages 3 - 11) $6.50*

If that helps at all =]


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Okayy I am looking on July 21 till July 25
and for Flight and hotel from Canada its only 550.
So thats pretty good :)


----------



## x__amour

That's awesome! :happydance:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Olivia's birthday is July 21st, so as long as it's before or after then I'm in!


----------



## x__amour

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Olivia's birthday is July 21st, so as long as it's before or after then I'm in!

Yay! :D
Omg, Livi will be 1 by then! Weird! :wacko:


----------



## annawrigley

amygwen said:


> UGH :dohh:
> I would love to come, no joke. I'd obviously fly because it'd be way too far for me to drive. But I'll be visiting England then, *until the 8th of August,* I'm so depressed. I wish I could go :cry: :cry: :cry:

You should stay til the 11th. Its a very important date :smug:


----------



## AriannasMama

annawrigley said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> UGH :dohh:
> I would love to come, no joke. I'd obviously fly because it'd be way too far for me to drive. But I'll be visiting England then, *until the 8th of August,* I'm so depressed. I wish I could go :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> You should stay til the 11th. Its a very important date :smug:Click to expand...

I agree. Its my bday too. lol


----------



## AriannasMama

I also experienced hot and humid summers with NO AC in the car while pregnant, and for anyone whos been to Chicago, they should know how hot and humid it can get, lol


----------



## rjb

i wonder if my parents will let me if i finish up 11th and 12th grade by then, that would give me some serious incentive to finish!


----------



## amygwen

So the days are July 21-25th now??

:)


----------



## amygwen

It'd be $418 (not too bad) for Kenneth and I to fly, but there's no direct flight from SA to Wichita which is sort of depressing haha!


----------



## amygwen

And most of us will be able to fly (if you want) with our babies on our laps. As long as your child is under 2 than they can fly for free if they are lap babies. Soo much cheaper and worth it as long as your flight isn't like hours and hours. I've flown from here to Pennsylvania and all together it was five hours, it honestly wasn't that bad but that's because he slept most of the time :haha:


----------



## rjb

it's only 290 per ticket for us, so if i held LO then it'd be decent.
if sam came along obviously it's be more.
but i doubt my parents will let me and him go
and i really doubt they will let me go without them, but i don't know. :shrgg:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

amygwen said:


> So the days are July 21-25th now??
> 
> :)

Actually, would the 14-18 work? Cause the 21st is Livi's birthday. And when I checked the flight prices on Orbitz (which I suggest you take a look at cause they'll pay you the difference if you find a flight cheaper! :thumbup:) and it's actually cheaper to fly the 14-18 then the 21-25 :wacko:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

x__amour said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> Olivia's birthday is July 21st, so as long as it's before or after then I'm in!
> 
> Yay! :D
> Omg, Livi will be 1 by then! Weird! :wacko:Click to expand...

I know! I'm gonna pitch it to my mom as being part of her birthday present - she gets to meet all her baby friends! :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Ablaski17

Can you guys come to maryalnd instead? I'd love to meet up but I'll be 8 1/2 mints pregnant by then. Flighs to here are not that bad


----------



## Ablaski17

It's a great area it's a beach resort


----------



## Burchy314

haha that would be awesome if they came to Maryland, but Maryland is really expensive.

I can't do the 14-18th. I get home from South Carolina the 9th, work at my church's Vacation Bible Camp the following week and my friend's 18th birthday is the 14th. I will need time to relax and more Time to save up. July 21st-25th or August 4th-8th are like the ONLY times I would be able to.

You could always come downon the 22nd so you are still home for Livi's birthday


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Burchy314 said:


> haha that would be awesome if they came to Maryland, but Maryland is really expensive.
> 
> I can't do the 14-18th. I get home from South Carolina the 9th, work at my church's Vacation Bible Camp the following week and my friend's 18th birthday is the 14th. I will need time to relax and more Time to save up. July 21st-25th or August 4th-8th are like the ONLY times I would be able to.
> 
> You could always come downon the 22nd so you are still home for Livi's birthday

Yeah, I suppose I could always do that. Is there a reason we're leaving on a Thursday or is that just what was randomly picked?


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

What would we be doing about transportation? Are there buses we can use or are we carpooling with the ladies that drive, etc? Cause I just looked up car rentals and I can't find any place that will rent to a driver under 21 and since I'm flying I won't have my car.


----------



## rjb

Croc-O-Dile said:


> What would we be doing about transportation? Are there buses we can use or are we carpooling with the ladies that drive, etc? Cause I just looked up car rentals and I can't find any place that will rent to a driver under 21 and since I'm flying I won't have my car.

yeah that's my question too. i'm not even old enough to drive, so idk how i'd get from place to place


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Oh! And as far as hotels go, I looked on Orbitz and the *Super 8 - Wichita East Kellogg* is only $174 for 4 nights! It's not all fancy-shmancy like the hilton or anything, but I've stayed at other Super 8's before and never had a problem with them being dirty or anything. :thumbup:


----------



## Burchy314

That is the hotel I was looking at too! And we are trying to find a place with buses, but also we can carpool. We are leaving on a Thursday so we have all day friday-sunday. I figured if I left friday I wouldn't be up to do anything and if I left sunday I would feel to rushed to do anything so I decided to leave thursday and come home monday, but not everyone has to do that.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Burchy314 said:


> That is the hotel I was looking at too! And we are trying to find a place with buses, but also we can carpool. We are leaving on a Thursday so we have all day friday-sunday. I figured if I left friday I wouldn't be up to do anything and if I left sunday I would feel to rushed to do anything so I decided to leave thursday and come home monday, but not everyone has to do that.

Alright, cause if I fly in Friday the 22nd I'm not getting in until 11:30am. And if I leave monday it's an overnight flight and I'd rather avoid that. So I'd be leaving at noon on the Tuesday the 26. 

So if any of you girls are planning on leaving late monday or early tuesday, let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## AriannasMama

If I go, Ill be driving, so I guess those that drive can be the transporters, assuming our LOs get along lol.... I can see it now, me driving with 2 LOs in the backseat baby-bickering :wacko:.


----------



## rjb

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> That is the hotel I was looking at too! And we are trying to find a place with buses, but also we can carpool. We are leaving on a Thursday so we have all day friday-sunday. I figured if I left friday I wouldn't be up to do anything and if I left sunday I would feel to rushed to do anything so I decided to leave thursday and come home monday, but not everyone has to do that.
> 
> Alright, cause if I fly in Friday the 22nd I'm not getting in until 11:30am. And if I leave monday it's an overnight flight and I'd rather avoid that. So I'd be leaving at noon on the Tuesday the 26.
> 
> So if any of you girls are planning on leaving late monday or early tuesday, let me know. :thumbup:Click to expand...

if i go i can do that probably :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

I am driving! :wave:
It's only a 7 hour drive for me, not bad at all. And then Treslyn (MommyGrim) actually lives in Wichita but I'm not sure if she drives. So Cari and I are driving, anyone else? So in the case that there was an emergency or someone needed diapers, formula, anything, one of us could run to Wal-Mart or something. I just called the Super 8 Wichita East Kellogg and there is no shuttle to/from the airport and she said there were no buses that ran near them. WTF?

Zach gets paid vacation with his new job, so we'll see how many days he gets off. If he gets a couple of days, I'll stay extra with you, Ally. :hugs:
But how does July 22nd to July 25th look for everyone? :thumbup:


----------



## Burchy314

Sounds good to me! But I have to talk to Chris and my parents.


----------



## Leah_xx

x__amour said:


> LovingYou said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun! Hopefully we can go, but can't plan that far ahead yet ;)
> 
> I hope so, Lisa! We wouldn't be booking/finalizing until at least the summer. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> UGH :dohh:
> I would love to come, no joke. I'd obviously fly because it'd be way too far for me to drive. But I'll be visiting England then, until the 8th of August, I'm so depressed. I wish I could go :cry: :cry: :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Amy, don't give up hope! I really want to meet you and Kenny! When are you going to be visiting England? (SO JEALOUS.) We're trying to settle for dates that work for everyone, you gotta come!
> 
> 
> 
> Catherine_17 said:
> 
> 
> Awwwe wish i could go.
> Live in Ohio too far for me to drive or fly from
> and i will be taking tests and that for getting into collegeClick to expand...
> 
> Aw, Leah. I wish you could go! :sad1: Maybe next year if this goes well! (Or at all!) :thumbup:Click to expand...

Awwe so do I!! Maybe next year I can...


----------



## MommyGrim

x__amour said:


> I am driving! :wave:
> It's only a 7 hour drive for me, not bad at all. And then Treslyn (MommyGrim) actually lives in Wichita but I'm not sure if she drives. So Cari and I are driving, anyone else? So in the case that there was an emergency or someone needed diapers, formula, anything, one of us could run to Wal-Mart or something. I just called the Super 8 Wichita East Kellogg and there is no shuttle to/from the airport and she said there were no buses that ran near them. WTF?
> 
> Zach gets paid vacation with his new job, so we'll see how many days he gets off. If he gets a couple of days, I'll stay extra with you, Ally. :hugs:
> But how does July 22nd to July 25th look for everyone? :thumbup:

Yea. I can drive. I can help transport people from the airport to the Super 8 if that's needed. Also, if you guys didn't already see, there's a Walmart just over Kellogg, as well as a McDonalds and Wendys. And, if you want to drive about a mile east theres a Babies R Us.


----------



## x__amour

That's good you can drive, Treslyn! There's a lot of restaurants near that hotel that's walking distance though! Whoever is driving, are they cool to pick up everyone at the airport if necessary? I think it might take a couple of trips depending on how many people come. I can have 3 in my car. Everyone's taking their car seat, right? And do they have the option to work w/o the base like mine?


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

x__amour said:


> That's good you can drive, Treslyn! There's a lot of restaurants near that hotel that's walking distance though! Whoever is driving, are they cool to pick up everyone at the airport if necessary? I think it might take a couple of trips depending on how many people come. I can have 3 in my car. Everyone's taking their car seat, right? And do they have the option to work w/o the base like mine?

OMG I totally forgot about carseats! :dohh: :rofl:

So ladies who are flying, in case anybody's a super crazy budget planner like me, remember to factor in luggage costs and everything!


----------



## amygwen

Ugh. I don't think I'll be able to get the time off of work, since I'll be off two weeks in the end of July and beginning of August already! But yall have fun!!! AHH I wish I could come, but definitely NEXT TIME. And be sure to take lots of pictures for us who can't go!!! :cry:


----------



## x__amour

Aww, Amy. I really wanted to meet you and Kenny! :sad1:
Next year, for sure! :hugs:

Has anyone flown with a car seat before? If you bring it on the airplane I think they charge you for a seat. So maybe bring one carry on bag and check the car seat? Hahaa, I don't know. That sounds so dumb!


----------



## Burchy314

I didn't even think about that! I will talk to my OH and Dad. They know more about flying and luggage costs and eveything.


----------



## kattsmiles

I'm in! I am all for flying into Wichita. I flew into there last year to meet my OH's father in OK so I already know the ticket prices aren't too bad. I'd drive but it would be horrific from south Florida (my OH has already done it before). 

I'd definitely bring Caden too (although I'm sure he'd be difficult on the plane. Oy vey). Evan wouldn't be able to go because he's going off to train for Military Police for the army soon for 3 - 6 months. Super excited!


----------



## LovingYou

i didn't want to go through all 8 pages of this lol i'm a little behind. can someone fill me in please with the dates and location? :)


----------



## LovingYou

july 21-25? in wichita? looks like about 300 bucks per ticket for us, and it would be OH and i plus karinna. its kinda far from florida. :/


----------



## kattsmiles

LovingYou said:


> july 21-25? in wichita? looks like about 300 bucks per ticket for us, and it would be OH and i plus karinna. its kinda far from florida. :/

Where abouts?


----------



## Burchy314

Yeah I am so excited to meet everyone! I better get started planning.


----------



## x__amour

I am sooo excited! :D
So it's looking to be about Thursday, July 21st, 2011 to Monday, July 25th, 2011 in Wichita, Kansas! :happydance:


----------



## Srrme

This is pretty neat. :D Too bad I won't be able to go.


----------



## faolan5109

Can I go???


----------



## LovingYou

kattsmiles said:


> LovingYou said:
> 
> 
> july 21-25? in wichita? looks like about 300 bucks per ticket for us, and it would be OH and i plus karinna. its kinda far from florida. :/
> 
> Where abouts in Florida? The flight really isn't that long if that's what you're worried about. It was 45 minutes from Palm Beach to Atlanta - then another 1 and a half from there to Wichita. Your LO is adorable BTW! :flower:Click to expand...

Aw thanks! I was just a little worried about the flight with Karinna but I'm sure it will be okay :)


----------



## x__amour

faolan5109 said:


> Can I go???

Of course you can! Everyone is welcome! :D


----------



## newmommy23

I wish! I am unemployed :( And no car! SAD


----------



## AriannasMama

newmommy23 said:


> I wish! I am unemployed :( And no car! SAD

I wish you lived closer! I'd carpool with you :). Can you possibly get to Chicago somehow? I can get you from there.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

faolan5109 said:


> Can I go???

YES! You need to go!! It's only like $419 per seat from Atlantic City's airport. Or $431 from Newark.


----------



## Burchy314

OK I am still trying to figure everything out. I am jobless, my parents wont pay and we owe them money, and Chris doesn't think we will be able to afford it since it is so close to or other vaction that we will be spending a lot on.

I am determined to get there though. I really hope I can think of something. If not, HE SO OWES ME! hahaha.


----------



## faolan5109

Croc-O-Dile said:


> faolan5109 said:
> 
> 
> Can I go???
> 
> YES! You need to go!! It's only like $419 per seat from Atlantic City's airport. Or $431 from Newark.Click to expand...

Is that round trip? And and how much would the hotel be in total any ideas? I did that expedia thing and it was like over a grand for all of it (tickets there and back, and hotel)


----------



## newmommy23

AriannasMama said:


> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> I wish! I am unemployed :( And no car! SAD
> 
> I wish you lived closer! I'd carpool with you :). Can you possibly get to Chicago somehow? I can get you from there.Click to expand...

I might be able too!!!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

faolan5109 said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faolan5109 said:
> 
> 
> Can I go???
> 
> YES! You need to go!! It's only like $419 per seat from Atlantic City's airport. Or $431 from Newark.Click to expand...
> 
> Is that round trip? And and how much would the hotel be in total any ideas? I did that expedia thing and it was like over a grand for all of it (tickets there and back, and hotel)Click to expand...

Use Orbitz, you'll get MUCH cheaper results. And the Super8 is like $170 for the 4 nights. The $419/$439 is round trip. Although you'd obviously need two tickets if Dan's going too. You wouldn't need one for Lane if you lap him cause he'd be under 2 :thumbup:


----------

